# What home gym equipment + squat rack?



## dirtyclean (Aug 8, 2010)

hi everyone! I'm new here.

just looking to get some advice on building a home gym

my old gym is closing down leaving me with not many other options

what does everyone think of the following equipment, we have a low ceiling in the flat hence why i chose that rack

barbell + weights (185KG!! + 20kg barbell) £330

Bodymax Olympic Rubber Radial Barbell Kit - 185kg at Powerhouse Fitness

pull up bar £20

Powerbar (The original): Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

 Amazon

rack £100

Bodymax CF315 Squat and Dip Rack - SEBR2460 at Powerhouse Fitness

adjustable bench £90

Bodymax CF328 Deluxe Flat, Incline, Decline Utility Bench at Powerhouse Fitness

heavy duty rubber flooring £100

Horsemat Limited - Solid Rubber Floor Tiles - 500mm sq x 17mm

thinking we're going to need this rubber flooring as we rent a basement flat with laminate flooring all round.

could the floor take the weight?

thanks for any input appreciated.............


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I would get the Bodymax CF415 if I was you. Sturdier and safety bars are longer so easier when squatting etc... Its a sturdy rack for the price.

Get the Iron Gym pull up bar as well.


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Make sure you phone powerhouse fitness and get it all reduced. They just reduce the price instantly even though its all already "on sale".


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Id get a power rack and adjustable bench, you can chin and dip in a power rack, set the pins for seated military press etc.

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack.php

Good solid bench

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodycraft-f320-flat-incline-decline-bench.php

As to the floor as long as you have rubber door matts where the weights touch the floor you should be ok.


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Doubt he will be able to fit a power rack if he has a low ceiling...


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

dalboy said:


> Doubt he will be able to fit a power rack if he has a low ceiling...


True, they are only about six foot six though.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-latlow-pulley.php

this was 298 a couple of weeks ago... when the readies finally come in thats what I am getting...


----------

